# April 29th Linconshire meet.



## grumpyjock (Feb 23, 2011)

This looks like a winner again.
Those in so far are
Viscount17
Wherediitgo
Grumpyjock

Do we want it to be a 36 hole event, with Normanby Hall and Grimsby.
Or just 18 at either Normanby or Grimsby.

I am in favor of 36 as it makes it worthwhile, but will go for either option


----------



## makein55 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips *DELETED**

Post deleted by brendy


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips*

gone for the 36 but it will only work for me if the tee times are favourable


----------



## Region3 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips*




			Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips 

While you are a golf fan, you couldn't allow the baby golf accessories however. Well, acknowledge advantage there are so abounding [dodgy link]
accessible options for you to cut down on the costs for you to adore your game. One simple way to cut costs is by award abatement golf clubs. Here are some tips on accepting started:1. Do allegory arcade online. The Internet is a absolute [dodgy link]
admired apparatus for award affordable golf clubs. Just blazon in abatement golf clubs application your adopted seek engine, and see the lists that arise up. ishiner
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know Stanley Unwin was a golfer


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips*

oh good my first stalker.


----------



## vig (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips*







			Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips 

While you are a golf fan, you couldn't allow the baby golf accessories however. Well, acknowledge advantage there are so abounding [dodgy link]
accessible options for you to cut down on the costs for you to adore your game. One simple way to cut costs is by award abatement golf clubs. Here are some tips on accepting started:1. Do allegory arcade online. The Internet is a absolute [dodgy link]
admired apparatus for award affordable golf clubs. Just blazon in abatement golf clubs application your adopted seek engine, and see the lists that arise up. ishiner
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know Stanley Unwin was a golfer 

Click to expand...

WTF??????


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips*

Is this both courses in one day? THAT would be fun! I cannot imagine doing Grimsby's 18th last, I do love that tight little par 4 though, so desperate am I to play my old haunt (2 years as a junior member) that I will play it even if I was cursed to score an 8 there for eternity in hell afterwards!

BTW all Grimsby's par 3s rank in my top 10 as well as a few of its par 4s. I felt very lucky to play there for 100 a year!

Is 2 fore 1 available on any of those two courses? Help me stretch my budget for golf that week as I want to play on a few of the other days preceding the friday.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips*

I have permission to head out for a round at least, suspect I could extend that to 36 holes with an overnight with a bit of persuasion. Already have the whole period off from Good Friday to the Tuesday after the May bank holiday so fine on dates.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Discount Golf Clubs Acquirement Tips*

I am definitely up for this provided I don't head off with the family on a last minute holiday that week

Happy to play either or both. 

If Grimsby is on the cards I have a 2 for 1 voucher I can pass on, we were given these on a works society day we had a few months back to give to potential members to come and enjoy the course, thought it may come in useful sometime. I will also sign as many in as I can of course to get the reduced fee with members. 

The fixture list will be out soon so I can check the dates don't clash with a comp or something that's on  already.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 23, 2011)

*April 29th Linconshire meet*

we could do Grimsby first and then head back to Normanby Hall.
Will check wavailability and the sunrise and sunset times.
9 o'clock start or earlier?
I have an 90 minute drive from Holmfirth to Grimsby.
So if I set off at normal work time of 6 then I would be there by 7.30 ish. 
thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: April 29th Linconshire meet*

I will go along with whatever suits most, quite hapy to do 36 in a day if that is better for those travelling.

I will have a word with the pro at Normanby and see what I can sort in the way of green fee's, it's normally pretty reasonable. I'll tell 'em one of the guys is gonna do a review for the mag lol


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: April 29th Linconshire meet*

Sunrise is at 05.37 and sunset at 20.20.
If we do Grimsby in the morning and then lunch at Normanby hall with a round in the afternoon.

Heres a list of clubs in the area.

golf club in Grimsby, North-East Lincolnshire
Tetney Golf Club 0 star rating 
Station Road, Tetney, Grimsby, South Humberside DN36 5HY 01472 211644 

Immingham Golf Club 0 star rating 
Church Lane, Immingham, South Humberside DN40 2EU 01469 575493 

Cleethorpes Golf Club 1894 0 star rating 
Kings Road, Cleethorpes, South Humberside DN35 0PN 01472 816110 

Grimsby Golf Centre 0 star rating 
Cromwell Road, Grimsby, South Humberside DN31 2BH 01472 250555 

Waltham Windmill 4 star rating Reviews (1) 
Cheapside, Waltham, Grimsby, South Humberside DN37 0HT 01472 823963 

Manor Golf Course 0 star rating 
Laceby Manor Golf Club Barton Street, Grimsby, South Humberside DN37 7EA 01472 873468 

Elsham Golf Club 0 star rating 
Barton Road, Elsham, Brigg, South Humberside DN20 0LS 01652 680291 

Holme Hall Golf Club 0 star rating 
Holme, Scunthorpe, South Humberside DN16 3RF 01724 862078 

Withernsea Golf Course 0 star rating 
Withernsea Golf Club Chestnut Avenue, Withernsea, North Humberside HU19 2PG 01964 612078 

Owmby Golf Club 0 star rating 
Owmby Cliff Road, Market Rasen, Lincolnshire LN8 2AB 01673 87842
Withernsea Golf


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: April 29th Linconshire meet*

Immingham Golf Club- Not bad, some good holes, some boring holes. Feels a bit dull at times.

Cleethorpes Golf Club- Good all round course, nothing truly stands out but also not boring either.

Grimsby Golf Centre- Cute little 9 holer, good since it came under new owners about 6 years back. Has two flags per green as it is a powerplay or summat golf course (think thats right)

Waltham Windmill- Good course, still pretty new but coming of age nicely. Few less interesting holes but the course still needs time to fully mature, does show its youth.

Manor Golf Course- Fairly open course, has some dull holes but mostly average apart from the 4th, 16th and 18th.

I plan to play Laceby midweek (26th to 28th) and I am playing Waltham with the family over the Easter weekend.

The other courses I have not played and I am interest in Elsham especially as I have a friend who is a member there.

I am very much up for two rounds in a day! Sounds like a fun challenge!

I will bring a 2 fore 1 if it does not get used at East Brighton.


----------



## vig (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: April 29th Linconshire meet*

Is this good Friday?
Might be up for this, not sure i'd make 36 holes though


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: April 29th Linconshire meet*

sorry dave its the week after easter.
more the merrier.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 24, 2011)

Open fairways allows me to have 50% off 2-4 players.
Elsham Golf Club

Established in 1900, Elsham celebrated it's centenary in 2000 by being crowned Lincolnshire County Champions. It is a tranquil, well wooded parkland type course in a secluded part of North Lincolnshire. 

Tony Jacklin played a lot of his golf at Elsham when relaxing away from tournament play following his major wins in The Open and US Open. He stated: "It was a delight to get back to the tranquility of Elsham although as I recall the course was always good value for whatever the standard scratch was" 

With a reservoir on hand to provide irrigation for the course, there is an abundance of wildlife to be found and a modern clubhouse provides first class catering to members and visiting parties alike.

Restrictions: Play at all times Monday to Friday. Day Rate applies. Offer does not apply to single players.


MEMBERS OFFERS50% off total green fees (2-4 golfers)




STANDARD GREEN FEEMIDWEEK: Â£32 (18 holes)




MEMBERS SAVINGS4-Ball Saving: Â£64
2-Ball Saving: Â£32
To book your Open Fairways Tee Time Simply call: +44 1652 680291




Length: 6,426 yds

Holes: 18

Par: 71

Type: Parkland

Barton Road
Elsham
Brigg
North Lincolnshire
DN20 OLS


Telephone: +44 1652 680291

www.elshamgolfclub.co.uk
would like to play this one as well.
could make this one on tuesday 26th April.
just do the 18 that day.
anyone interested?


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 24, 2011)

could do this one as well
Immingham Golf Club

Opened in 1975 as a nine hole course, Immingham has been extended and improved over the intervening years into what is now an excellent parkland course. The quality of the greens are amongst the best in the county and receive many favourable comments from visiting golfers. A notable feature of the course are the Lincolnshire drainage channels which come into play at regular intervals during the round. Possibly the best hole on the course is the par 3 fourth - at 162 yards it is all carry over a pond to an elevated green.

Restrictions: Play Mon-Friday only


MEMBERS OFFERS50% off total green fees (1-4 golfers)
2 for the price of 1 green fee





STANDARD GREEN FEEMIDWEEK: Â£24




MEMBERS SAVINGS4-Ball Saving: Â£48
2-Ball Saving: Â£24

Open Fairways Offers: 493&494To book your Open Fairways Tee Time Simply call: +44 1469 575493




Length: 6,215 yds

Holes: 18

Par: 71

Type: Parkland

St Andrews Lane
Immingham
Lincolnshire
DN40 2EU


Telephone: +44 1469 575493

www.immgc.co.uk


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

I have played Immingham 3 or 4 times, its worth considering but from personal experience I would not rank its greens that highly. I must admit the were in good condition but nothing exceptional.

The worst greens in North East Lincs are to be found at laceby and the best at Grimsby or Cleethorpes from my experience (I admit info is at least 3 years old)


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 24, 2011)

Really don't fancy Immingham, been there once and was a bit underwhelmed tbh!


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey all,

Have played them all over the past few years but I would say Grimsby has got to be the gem of those listed....hence why i joined. Cleethorpes is decent and greens are very good but there is a stretch in the middle that is a bit dull in my opinion.

Another good one to check out at some point is Market Rasen - beautiful course.

As said in the other thread - hoping to make this provided we dont grab a last minute holidays that week ( the whole family are off for once). Either way i will get the arrangements at Grimsby sorted if you fancy that one.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

Really don't fancy Immingham, been there once and was a bit underwhelmed tbh!
		
Click to expand...

It does have three or so very good holes but you are right, not an 18 I want to go to on my holiday as its not as good as other courses in the area. Both Grimsby and Rasen sound good choices!

If we go to Market Rasen we will drive by my old school!


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 25, 2011)

what happened to my reply its vanished


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 25, 2011)

try for the third time
This looks like a firm date then
We shall do Grimsby in the morning and Normanby hall in the afternoon.
Change partners and have a second game.
All those in for it raise your hands and be counted

Those so far expressing an intrest
Grumpyjock
Wherediditgo
Viscount17
GB72
Scienceboy
HickoryShaft
Vig ?


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 26, 2011)

try for the third time
This looks like a firm date then
We shall do Grimsby in the morning and Normanby hall in the afternoon.
Change partners and have a second game.
All those in for it raise your hands and be counted

Those so far expressing an intrest
Grumpyjock
Wherediditgo
Viscount17
GB72
Scienceboy
HickoryShaft
Vig ?
		
Click to expand...

Science boy has been on to the pro and we are set for go.
"OK - spoke to the Grimsby club Pro and he will hold a couple of tee offs at 8.00 and 8.10 for us on the 29th April. I just need to confirm things to him a couple of weeks ahead of the day."

Prices - normally a member can only sign in 3 people but having explained the day to him he is going to let me sign in everyone and get the members guest rate of Â£16.50 each. 

*Just need the final numbers and times and we are sorted.*


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 28, 2011)

looks like a 5.00 am start for me!


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 28, 2011)

well im setting off at 6 so i'll be up at 5.
makes a long day but worth it for the match.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 1, 2011)

*HickoryShaft* has been on to the pro and we are set for go.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong one  corrected for you, do all us grimsby lads look alike?

Wel am frum scaffa, dunobout hikory but ams bettin he is from nunnsforp


----------



## HickoryShaft (Mar 1, 2011)

Scaffa boy here as well


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 2, 2011)

ko that was because changing from 1 thread to another confusses me.
just need phil to confirm Normanby hall
and we are all set.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have provisionally booked 14:00 and 14:08 at Normanby. The thoughts being that would give us time to get round Grimsby, travel to Normanby and grab some lunch.

The pro wasn't in today so I couldn't sort a deal on green fee's, I will have a chat with him on Friday, ditto the caterers


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2011)

Count me in as a definite.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 3, 2011)

+1

(HID's given me a free pass to golf all the May bank holiday weekend  
So Friday fixed, Sat - tentative, Sun - probable, Monday - fixed)


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 3, 2011)

looks like is G for go then.
Sorry cant do the weekend looks like working is in the offing.
Have to wait and see what planning come up with.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2011)

I am already pondering what to hit off the tee on the 3rd at Grimsby...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2011)

Scaffa boy here as well  

Click to expand...

Really now! All Good! I played at the rugby club (rugby not golf) for a few years in my teens. Half my relatives live or lived in scartho an lots of cousins also played at the club.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Mar 3, 2011)

I am already pondering what to hit off the tee on the 3rd at Grimsby...
		
Click to expand...

They had a bunker marked out for consideration recently - full fairway width about 50 yards in front of the green. Doesn't look to have been adopted though.

So its a straight choice - big hit with a driver and dink onto the green if you dont make it all the way or a safe mid iron leaving a 8/9 iron in......thats the theory , in practice it is 'can I get it below that tree branch with my 2nd' - lol


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 4, 2011)

So far we have 2 3 ball groups.
                    h/c
Grumpyjock          24
Wherediditgo        18
Viscount17          22
GB72                ??
Scienceboy          15
HickoryShaft        24

groups can be low h/c out first at grimsby
and out 2nd at normanby hall.

looking forward to this one even though its 7 weeks off yet.


----------



## Doh (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys mind if i join in it's a 2hr+ drive but should be quiet that time of day.

Cheers Rick


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys mind if i join in it's a 2hr+ drive but should be quiet that time of day.

Cheers Rick
		
Click to expand...

Its not a bad drive, both my sister and I went to Uni in liverpool so we drove that way many times.

Pop yourself on the M62 and follow it all the way until you take the turnoff for the M18, follow that south for a little bit then hop on the M180. Take this lovely scenic motorway past such great places like Goole and Scunthorpe but resist turning off for them.

Finally you laid out before you is the charming seaside metropolis of Grimsby and Cleethorpes. 

Follow the M180 till you turn off for the charming rural side village of Great Coates, marvel at the lovely church on your right as you drive in. Once you have crossed over Wybers Way look out for Grimsby Golf club, it will be on your right as you drive along Great Coates Road.

Turn right at the roundabout, straight on takes you into town. Resist going in for a spot of shopping at Freshney Place or walking around the historic shopping area of Freeman Street (Hickory will know what I am talking about).

On your right now will be a hotel and then the Golf Club entrance itself... Enjoy!


----------



## Doh (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheers SB i've got a sat nav so dont see any prolems now I have your directions.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 17, 2011)

good to see you out and about, rick


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe a little late, is there any space for this?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe a little late, is there any space for this?
		
Click to expand...

You are welcome to join up. If we need extra tee times we still should have time to add some on as there is over a month to go still!


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in. Accomadation for Thursday now sorted, approx 200 yards from the course.

Is it pay on the day?

Thanks


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 28, 2011)

If I am correct we are now

Grumpyjock 24
Wherediditgo 18
Viscount17 22
GB72 ??
Scienceboy 15
HickoryShaft 24
Full Throttle ??

Only space for one more before we need extra tee times!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 28, 2011)

If I am correct we are now

Grumpyjock 24
Wherediditgo 18
Viscount17 22
GB72 ??
Scienceboy 15
HickoryShaft 24
Full Throttle ??

Only space for one more before we need extra tee times!
		
Click to expand...

I am definitely in, handicap is 20 at the moment (season starts next week so still time for a cut or 2)


----------



## Doh (Mar 28, 2011)

I think you forgot me?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 28, 2011)

Latest list is now two fourballs!!

Grumpyjock 24
Whereditgo 18
Viscount17 22
GB72 20
Scienceboy 15
HickoryShaft 24
Full Throttle ??
Doh 11

I think GJ is doing the drawing. How are the tee times HS and WDG?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 1, 2011)

OH NO!!!! 

 Forcast

Looks like we will need to pack the right clothes!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 1, 2011)

SB, you've been a busy boy haven't you, how many forums have you posted the above forecast?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 1, 2011)

SB, you've been a busy boy haven't you, how many forums have you posted the above forecast?
		
Click to expand...

I know, bad me! I forgot to remove this  threads one! Had a much better idea after I posted it. Does kind of remove the impact of an april fools when you get over excited. Will edit to save further blushes.

EDIT: Oops cant remove. Oh well, I am sure I can be forgiven, april fools day is as exciting as Xmas and it is very easy to get carried away!

Dont worry, I only post on this golf forum. As it is the best one out there!


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 11, 2011)

Latest list is now two fourballs!!

Grumpyjock 24
Whereditgo 18
Viscount17 22
GB72 20
Scienceboy 15
HickoryShaft 24
Full Throttle ??
Doh 11

I think GJ is doing the drawing. How are the tee times HS and WDG?
		
Click to expand...

Booked it that long ago I'm blowed if I can remember what time  ......think I allowed time for a spot of lunch before playing in the afternoon, I'll check and report back.

Think I'll book another tee time just to be on the safe side as well.


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 11, 2011)

From page 2

Grimsby 8.00 and 8.10




			Have provisionally booked 14:00 and 14:08 at Normanby. The thoughts being that would give us time to get round Grimsby, travel to Normanby and grab some lunch.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, cheers Steve, checked with the club and that's what I booked, I have asked for a 3rd tee time just in case we get any latecomers


----------



## GB72 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in. Accomadation for Thursday now sorted, approx 200 yards from the course.

Is it pay on the day?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying. Thinking of doing an overnighter either the night before or after. Sounding better than geting up a 5, driving for a couple of hours, playing 36 holes then driving back.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 11, 2011)

Latest list is now two fourballs!!

1  Grumpyjock 24
2  Whereditgo 18
3  Viscount17 22
4  GB72 20
5  Scienceboy 15
6  HickoryShaft 24
7  Full Throttle ??
8  Doh 11
9  Macster????????

Grimsby 8.00 and 8.10

Normanby 14:00 and 14:08 

3,5  8,2
4,7  1,6
for 2x4 ball
or
3,5&8
2,4&7
1,6&9
for 3x3 ball
done on my random number cruncher.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in. Accomadation for Thursday now sorted, approx 200 yards from the course.

Is it pay on the day?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying. Thinking of doing an overnighter either the night before or after. Sounding better than geting up a 5, driving for a couple of hours, playing 36 holes then driving back.
		
Click to expand...


Lucky for me I know a couple that has accepted my own invitation.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 13, 2011)

Latest list is now two fourballs!!

1  Grumpyjock 24
2  Whereditgo 18
3  Viscount17 22
4  GB72 20
5  Scienceboy 15
6  HickoryShaft 24
7  Full Throttle ??
8  Doh 11
9  Macster????????

Grimsby 8.00 and 8.10

Normanby 14:00 and 14:08 

3,5  8,2
4,7  1,6
for 2x4 ball
or
3,5&8
2,4&7
1,6&9
for 3x3 ball
done on my random number cruncher.
		
Click to expand...

Better get the RNC out again Chris - add Rhubabrtheatregolf for both plus an additional 1 at Normanby


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

oh bu**er.
Will do them again
 Thats 10 at Grimsby
and 11 at Normanby

2 x 3 ball and 1 x 4 ball

1 x 3 ball and 2 x 4 ball

if another comes in that will make it 3 x 4 ball at normanby

need another 2 for Grimsby


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

Latest list is now two three and one fourball or one three ball and two fourball !!

1 	Grumpyjock 24
2	Whereditgo 18
3	Viscount17 22
4 	GB72 20
5 	Scienceboy 15
6 	HickoryShaft 24
7 	Full Throttle ??
8 	Doh 11
9 	Macster ????????
10 	Rhubabrtheatregolf ????????
11 	the masked stranger ????????

Grimsby 8.00. 8.10 and 8.20

Normanby 14:00, 14:08 and 14.15
tee times are variable depending upon comfirmation.


This is the line up then
For Grimsby
9. 8. 6.	3ball
2. 7. 1. 	3ball
3. 10. 5. 4.  	4ball

For Normanby Hall
6. 10. 7. 12.	3ball or 4ball
1. 3. 11. 8.	4ball
2. 4. 5. 9.	4ball





done on my random number cruncher


----------



## GB72 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am heading up Thursday afternoon and staying over near the Grimsby Golf club. Anyone know if the course has a range so as I can have a bit of a knock on Thursday in readiness for Friday morning (no way I am going to be up in time to hit the range before teeing off).


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

cant see one advertised
HS we need directions, is it the Manor club?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 13, 2011)

No good range at the course, its PUYOB (pick up your own balls)

Best range is by the leisure centre, its called Grimsby Golf Centre and isnt far away. Just turn into the leisure centre on Cromwell road and instead of going left to swim/gym/badminton go right to swing 

I will be heading there in the preceding days also, going to play the little 9 holer there as a warm up as well as Laceby Manor golf club in those days also.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 13, 2011)

cant see one advertised
HS we need directions, is it the Manor club?
		
Click to expand...

Its not the Manor Golf club, that is in Laceby.

Grimsby golf club is off Littlecoates Road in the north of the town.

Littlecoates Road,
Grimsby,
North East Lincs
DN34 4LU
UK

http://www.grimsbygolfclub.co.uk/index.php

HS you are so lucky to be a member there, it is a stunning course! I miss it greatly!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 13, 2011)

OK when did it get a halfway house? I had to wait 18 holes for a bacon bun when I was a member!

I am so excited! I am sorely tempted to sneak out for a round there during the week! Even forsake my round at Laceby!

Im playing waltham with their lady captain and my uncle on the easter weekend so if I can golf almost every day I will be nice and warmed up!


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks got that, no where i am now.


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 14, 2011)

that's handy, I'm staying at the hotel overlooking the course the night before - saves me getting up at 0 crack dark before I go to bed


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 14, 2011)

Tee times at Normanby are confirmed as 14:00, 14:08 & 14:16. That should give us time to get round Grimsby and grab some lunch.

Rhubarbtheatregolf and The Masked Stranger (good name for this bandit  ) are both confirmed as definites.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

Tee times at Normanby are confirmed as 14:00, 14:08 & 14:16. That should give us time to get round Grimsby and grab some lunch.

Rhubarbtheatregolf and The Masked Stranger (good name for this bandit  ) are both confirmed as definites.
		
Click to expand...

every ones a winner, changed the pairing around for the afternoon meet so we all have a diferent partner.

single stableford or match?
N T P on the par 3's and longest drive, Â£1 each?
Â£1 for the front nine Â£1 for the back nine and Â£1 overall winners?


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 14, 2011)

single stableford or match?
N T P on the par 3's and longest drive, Â£1 each?
Â£1 for the front nine Â£1 for the back nine and Â£1 overall winners?
		
Click to expand...

I would say Stableford full allowance, couple of quid or so in at each track - that way anyone only playing once still gets in and makes it easier to manage.

I'll put up a sleeve of balls for nearest the pin on the 8th and longest drive on the 18th at Normanby.

Have we got everyone's handicaps? I'll get some cards filled in ready if so.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 14, 2011)

single stableford or match?
N T P on the par 3's and longest drive, Â£1 each?
Â£1 for the front nine Â£1 for the back nine and Â£1 overall winners?
		
Click to expand...

It's gonna be an expensive day..lol, how many par 3's are here in total so i can bring enough change.

I have a dozen new calloway hx bite I can bring as prizes if required, only drawback is they are liquidated stock so do come with a logo.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have we got everyone's handicaps? I'll get some cards filled in ready if so.
		
Click to expand...

mine is 28..


stop laughing


----------



## GB72 (Apr 14, 2011)

I can bring a bottle of something (probably not going to be great) as a prize if needed.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

Have we got everyone's handicaps? I'll get some cards filled in ready if so.
		
Click to expand...

mine is 28..


stop laughing  

Click to expand...

me laughing hehehehehehe


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 14, 2011)

Have we got everyone's handicaps? I'll get some cards filled in ready if so.
		
Click to expand...

mine is 28..


stop laughing  

Click to expand...

me laughing hehehehehehe 

Click to expand...

You won't be when you are giving him 4 shots!


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

ah but its how you use them!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 14, 2011)

using Shotz is easy

one on the 1st before you tee off
then one after you tee off (to take the pain away)
 . . .


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 14, 2011)

the morgans spice takes all the aches away.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris, do you want me to reserve a buggy at Normanby?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 18, 2011)

change the NTP for a twos sweep maybe? I am sure someone will get one!

My handicap is now 14  but everyone keeps saying my forum handicap should be 8 or +20... they have not decided yet


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

might be an idea, save my little legs.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 18, 2011)

OK minor setback - I can only make the morning round at my place then will have to drop. 



We are heading off to friends up in Morpeth for the long weekend and will travel in the afternoon - HID plan was to go earlier but I negotiated hard  

Sorry if it messes it up a bit.

Anyway - spoke to the pro and we have 3 tee times 8.00, 8.10, 8.20 at Grimsby.

We could grab fish and chips in the clubhouse after the round - it is really decent tucker. Will allow time for the food to go down before you play again. However I think there was mention of food at Normanby Hall so maybe leave it at that?

Also playing at Laceby on the Wednesday before this - not sure if I can fit another round in there or not SB, can try get you an invite if you fancy joining us in the work society, just a friendly bunch really nothing too serious. Let me know if you do fancy it and I will check tee times and what's free etc.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 18, 2011)

Probably mad I know but I am going to carry for both rounds (may well kill me) so if anyone wants to borrow my Go-Kart or just the battery for either round I can charge it up and bring it with me (only have an 18 hole battery so unlikely to last for both).


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd like to volunteer my services to fill in for Hickoryshaft in the pm round at Normanby if the space is still free.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 19, 2011)

Latest list is now two three and one fourball or one three ball and two fourball !!

1 	Grumpyjock 24
2	Whereditgo 18
3	Viscount17 22
4 	GB72 20
5 	Scienceboy 15
6 	HickoryShaft 24 (morning only)
7 	Full Throttle 28
8 	Doh 11
9 	Macster ????????
10 	Rhubabrtheatregolf ????????
11 	the masked stranger ????????
12      Wildrover  (afternoon only)

Grimsby 8.00. 8.10 and 8.20

Normanby 14:00, 14:08 and 14.15
tee times are variable depending upon comfirmation.


This is the line up then
For Grimsby
9. 8. 6.	3ball
2. 7. 1. 	3ball
3. 10. 5. 4.  	4ball

For Normanby Hall
6. 10. 7. 12.	3ball or 4ball
1. 3. 11. 8.	4ball
2. 4. 5. 9.	4ball





done on my random number cruncher
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 19, 2011)

Latest list is now two three and one fourball or one three ball and two fourball !!

1 	Grumpyjock 24
2	Whereditgo 18
3	Viscount17 22
4 	GB72 20
5 	Scienceboy 15
6 	HickoryShaft 24 (morning only)
7 	Full Throttle 28
8 	Doh 11
9 	Macster ????????
10 	Rhubabrtheatregolf 
11 	the masked stranger 17 (afternoon only)
12      Wildrover  (afternoon only)

Grimsby 8.00. 8.10 and 8.20

Normanby 14:00, 14:08 and 14.15
tee times are variable depending upon comfirmation.


This is the line up then
For Grimsby
9. 8. 6.	3ball
2. 7. 1. 	3ball
3. 10. 5. 4.  	4ball

For Normanby Hall
6. 10. 7. 12.	3ball or 4ball
1. 3. 11. 8.	4ball
2. 4. 5. 9.	4ball





done on my random number cruncher
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

Edited - I will PM Macster to see if he is coming to either or both meets.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ohh this is getting exciting!

I think we all need to keep an eye out when up at local driving ranges just in case someone is getting some cheeky practice in during the days before. I know I am probably going to Grimsby Golf Centre for a go at the 9 hole and a bucket or two on the range on either Tuesday or Thursday. 

After it I am off to see my Gran in Scartho for a cuppa and a chat.

The other day I am off into Lincoln for a day trip out (not been for AGES, also to do some clothes shopping)


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ohh this is getting exciting!

I think we all need to keep an eye out when up at local driving ranges just in case someone is getting some cheeky practice in during the days before. I know I am probably going to Grimsby Golf Centre for a go at the 9 hole and a bucket or two on the range on either Tuesday or Thursday. 

After it I am off to see my Gran in Scartho for a cuppa and a chat.

The other day I am off into Lincoln for a day trip out (not been for AGES, also to do some clothes shopping)
		
Click to expand...

I will be up at Grimsby on Thursday afternoon if you fancy come company on the range and round a 9 hole course.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 19, 2011)

Latest list is now two three and one fourball or one three ball and two fourball !!

1 	Grumpyjock 24
2	Whereditgo 18
3	Viscount17 22
4 	GB72 20
5 	Scienceboy 15
6 	HickoryShaft 24 (morning only)
7 	Full Throttle 28
8 	Doh 11
9 	Macster <---- very doubtful
10 	Rhubarbtheatregolf 12
11 	the masked stranger 17 (afternoon only)
12      Wildrover  (afternoon only)

Grimsby 8.00. 8.10 and 8.20

Normanby 14:00, 14:08 and 14.16
tee times are variable depending upon comfirmation.


This is the line up then
For Grimsby
9. 8. 6.	3ball
2. 7. 1. 	3ball
3. 10. 5. 4.  	4ball

For Normanby Hall
6. 10. 7. 12.	3ball or 4ball
1. 3. 11. 8.	4ball
2. 4. 5. 9.	4ball





done on my random number cruncher
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

Edited - I will PM Macster to see if he is coming to either or both meets.
		
Click to expand...

Macster is very doubtful - the FPO has arranged a BBQ


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheers guys looking forward to it. I'll give you the heads up on the condition of Grimsby as I'm playing there in an AM/AM on Friday.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 19, 2011)

if not there we shall start without him.
what about lunch anyone have a prefrence?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll go with the flow regarding food.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 19, 2011)

if not there we shall start without him.
what about lunch anyone have a prefrence?
		
Click to expand...

Fish and Chips on a Friday sounds perfect to me!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2011)

To my mind it would be rude to visit Grimsby and not have fish and chips


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be up at Grimsby on Thursday afternoon if you fancy come company on the range and round a 9 hole course.
		
Click to expand...

I will try and take you up on that! I will let you know once I am in Lincs and have discussed what day I am going to Lincoln shopping with my mum.

Laying in Thursday AM then 9 holes and a range sesh in the PM sounds a good idea!

So currently I am playing 18 Sunday at Waltham Windmill with my uncle and his girlfriend, 18 Wednesday with Hickory and his work collegues at Laceby Manor, Thursday range sesh and 9 holes with GB72 at Grimsby Golf Centre. Then finally 36 holes at two diff courses on Friday!

Im guna be pooped by the end of all that !


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 20, 2011)

To my mind it would be rude to visit Grimsby and not have fish and chips
		
Click to expand...

Tis Friday its 5to5 and its Crackerjack time
Fish and chips it is then, must remember to order before we go out then.
only a week to go


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 20, 2011)

who do I give my money to, or is it every man for himself...


looking forward to a good day's golf


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 20, 2011)

Just pay on the day in the pro shop.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 21, 2011)

To my mind it would be rude to visit Grimsby and not have fish and chips
		
Click to expand...

+~

Im off to Steeles during the week too and once or twice from the nice local chippy in Caistor too!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 21, 2011)

To my mind it would be rude to visit Grimsby and not have fish and chips
		
Click to expand...

+~

Im off to Steeles during the week too and once or twice from the nice local chippy in Caistor too!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't had chips for ages 
I could quite happily have them every day, but need to get in shape for Blackmoor.
So no chips, fatty foods and no wine Sunday to Friday.

On the plus side, lots 5 lbs since I started


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 21, 2011)

On the plus side, lots 5 lbs since I started 

Click to expand...

Where from? Your hair???   

Sorry Bob


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 22, 2011)

Played Grimsby today guys, the greens were rolling well but were very firm, very difficult to hold. Fairways were a bit patchy but lift clean and place still on. Nothing a drop of rain wouldn't sort out. Four of the best par3's you'll get together on one course. Oh and the fish & chips were superb. Enjoy it next week and I'll see you all at Normanby.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep in need of some rain but hopefully not next Friday 

Overall its not looking too bad but I am gonna play short tomorrow and look for a roll onto the greens rather than try hit them.

How did you get on in the Am-Am Wildrover?


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 23, 2011)

We only got 83 but we managed to beat our other 4ball so at least we had bragging rights.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 25, 2011)

Nearly on us now.

I think we have 11 players both sessions - what format we gonna play - individual Stapleford??


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 25, 2011)

think that would be the best format, off full handicap.
roll on friday.


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 26, 2011)

fish and chips! - and there's me just started a diet - oh well by Friday I'll need a break from salad!

not much chance of any practice, sneaky or otherwise. just back from a (non-golfing) holiday in Majorca - you had better weather here! - and tonight I've got to collect my re-shafted driver and fairway ("there's no way you should be using stiff!") and a new hybrid ("that's doing you no favours, way too little loft"). Might get a few swings tomorrow evening so it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 26, 2011)

cant wait its soo close now.
need a break after a horrible weekend.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 26, 2011)

i was goimg to donate a dozen balls towards the prizes, but having searched the house i only have 2 sleeves (6) left 

shall i pop into american golf and spend a few quid on prizes, each player can put Â£2 in the pot top cover the cost

yeh or neh


are we having nearest the pin, longest drive and highest scorer for each course,


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 26, 2011)

I am happy with putting Â£2 in for prizes but don't get medals for the Grimsby leg - I have some sorted.

Only playing twice between now and Friday  a society comp at local course (with ScienceBoy) and a 9 hole blast with an old mate

I hit the range early today and will be there again Thurs evening for a lesson - mad golf week 

HID forgot I was off this week so didn't get to line up any jobs for me to do - lol. She asked what I had planned earlier and I just said 'a bit of golf that's all'


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 26, 2011)

ok by me.
some nice new prov1's.
for the nearest the pin and longest drive?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 26, 2011)

not long now...

just to clarify the competition.

stableford at both courses, nearest the pin and longest drive - i suggest just select one hole at each course, 

every player puts in Â£2, not per round but per player, I will get some prizes for NTP, LD and winner.

don't think the pot will stretch to pro v1's.

any further suggestions?

I'm travelling up Thursday afternoon, so will fecth the goodies before I travel.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2011)

All sounds good to me. Having been trapped at home with the inlaws for the last few days and having not been able to play golf since Friday as a result I really need this trip.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 26, 2011)

not long now...

just to clarify the competition.

stableford at both courses,
(off full handicap?)

nearest the pin and longest drive - i suggest just select one hole at each course, 
(Let the home player pick which they are)

every player puts in Â£2, not per round but per player, I will get some prizes for NTP, LD and winner.


don't think the pot will stretch to pro v1's.
 (OK doky Srixon will do)
any further suggestions?


I'm travelling up Thursday afternoon, so will fecth the goodies before I travel.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 27, 2011)

bringing a bottle of red - best combined points/net?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2011)

prizes now sorted, I hope they're suitable, (if not let me win them..lol)


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2011)

will bring bottle of white for highest score on any hole.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 27, 2011)

will bring bottle of white for highest score on any hole.
		
Click to expand...

If it's that Pear stuff you brought to Woodhall be ready folks!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 27, 2011)

will bring bottle of white for highest score on any hole.
		
Click to expand...

That will focus the minds on the 3rd and 12th holes at Normanby!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 27, 2011)

will bring bottle of white for highest score on any hole.
		
Click to expand...

If it's that Pear stuff you brought to Woodhall be ready folks!! 

Click to expand...

so is congratulations to highest (points) or commiserations for that Kevin Na hole?


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2011)

will bring bottle of white for highest score on any hole.
		
Click to expand...

If it's that Pear stuff you brought to Woodhall be ready folks!! 

Click to expand...

Na just an average Pinot, am into Morgan at pres.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a bottle of whiskey that I am bringing along as a prize. Sadly it is blended but better than nothing.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a bottle of whiskey that I am bringing along as a prize. Sadly it is blended but better than nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Blended? Like with petrol or water?


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a bottle of whiskey that I am bringing along as a prize. Sadly it is blended but better than nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Blended? Like with petrol or water?
		
Click to expand...

true highland spirit then!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just about to head off for Grimsby. Anyone able to recommend a decent curry house or restaurant just in case I decide to venture away from the hotel.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 28, 2011)

Just about to head off for Grimsby. Anyone able to recommend a decent curry house or restaurant just in case I decide to venture away from the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

The only fine dining in this area is fish and chip places!


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry guys I wont make Normanby tomorrow pm . Have fun.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 28, 2011)

Just about to head off for Grimsby. Anyone able to recommend a decent curry house or restaurant just in case I decide to venture away from the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

GB - Only just got back in so may be too late for you to see this post !

 I would recommend Me 2 Raj for curry in Cleethorpes market place - only 15 mins drive from where you are.

Closer to home the Trawl pub over the road (1 min walk- lol) is decent enough for Bar meals.

In Grimsby itself I would go for Leon's for Fish and Chips but as you are having that tomorrow lunch would suggest The Wheatsheaf pub for decent meals or another decent curry place called Abduls right in the central area.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I am sitting overlooking the course, it looks great, the sun is shining and I wish I was out there now. Everything is looking good, roll on tomorrow


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations to todays winners..

am. GB72 - 36points
pm. the masked stranger - 41 points


overall winner with 70 points, take a bow GB72.

Thanks to my playing partners today, Chris and Steve at Grimsby and Phil, Rik and Pete at Normandy Hall.  Great day out in excellent company, just wish I could remember how to swing a club more than 5 times a round.

Looking forward to the next GM meet


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2011)

Would also like to thank everyone for a wonderful day and to all my playing partners. The 'Golden Chipper' has pride of place on my mantelpiece (until HID makes me move it). 

Down to me to arrange the next 'Golden Chipper' event.


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks to all for a great day, particularly the two Phils, HickoryShaft and Wherediditgo, for organising their two courses. The two very different and both interesting and enjoyable, but next time we're at Normanby try to arrange for less wind,  

Thanks to my playing partners, Chris and Rob at Grimsby, and  Chris, Greg and Dave at Normanby.

Congrats to Greg for his combined win, 70 points over two new courses is really good going, and to the event winners, Greg and 'the masked stranger' - he may be dropping in on the forum.


----------



## grumpyjock (May 1, 2011)

A big thank you to all who participated in these matches, my playing partners for putting up with me and for both Phil's for making the sun stay out after the cold start in Grimsby.
onward to the next one.


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2011)

will bring bottle of white
		
Click to expand...

Being a Jock, it's likely to be a pint of milk


----------



## grumpyjock (May 2, 2011)

cheeky, 
the best prize was the bottle of scotch. 
we now have a new trophy to play for 
"The Golden Chipper" 
GB72 to arrange the next match for it.


----------



## HickoryShaft (May 2, 2011)

Guys it was great fun on Friday and good to meet you all in person

Hope you enjoyed the course and had a great game in the afternoon. Thanks to playing partners Wherediditgo and Doh for the enjoyable game at Grimsby.

Grats to GB72 on the win and the first holder of 'The Golden Chipper'. If you can get a photo of it on here it would be great - I forgot to grab one.


----------

